# Any Garmin experts out there?



## banshee (Jun 12, 2010)

I own a Garmin 421, I just purchased the g2 vision card and went out Wednesday and everything seemed ok until my boat drove right off the screen and I had to keep panning over to see it. What did I hit? I also lost my speed indicator.


----------

